# Lucchese or Dan Post boots? Reviews please?



## flaglermom (Jun 7, 2007)

Hi all- I have found 2 pairs of boots I love, and am debating spending the $$. Especially on the Lucchese ones. They are pretty pricey. These are western style, both of them. Just wanted to know if anyone has had either and liked them...or not?

These are the ones I am looking at, just FYI.
These are obviously not for riding......
Dan Post Women's MissTaken 18" Sanded Leather Cowboy Boots - Square Toe - Sheplers

but these are.
Lucchese Handcrafted 1883 Amberlyn Full Quill Ostrich Boots - Sheplers


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

I've never had Lucchese's, so I can't comment on them. 

I have had three pair of this style in Dan Post's Dan Post Cowgirl Certified Women San Michelle

They are one of my favorites. I ride, muck, stomp, hunt, work...pretty much do everything in them and they have lasted on average about 18 months, and it's the insole that gives up before anything. 

Personally, between the two you are debating between, I would pick the Dan Post's only because it seems like they would go with more things.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Do you have a high instep and/or are your feet real narrow? I have found Lucchese's to be very narrow and flat and have a hard time getting a good fit in them. Dan Post's seem to be more forgiving in those areas.


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

Dan Post boots are a mid-level brand owned (like most others) Justin. They are ok I have owned a pair or 6 in my life. Lucchese boots are on the higher end, are handmade, and are for dressing up for a nigh at the honky tonk , or church.


----------



## flaglermom (Jun 7, 2007)

The Lucchese ones would be my riding boots, which is a bit of a waste, as I would be putting my spur straps on them, and getting the obligatory spur marks on them... seems a bit of a shame, but I have loved them for a couple of years. I currently ride in Tony Lama 3r's and love that they are a little higher, plus I like a more feminine heel, generally, while I need to stay with the square toe for reining of reined cow horse. I was not happy with my Ariats-they were too wide and loose, so maybe the Lucchese's would work


----------



## Emoore (Sep 14, 2015)

I have Lucchese's that I've owned for 15 years and they look as good as the day I bought them. They're an investment.


----------

